
Show HN: Yes or No – Unpopular Opinion App - PurpleMonkey
Hey HN,<p>I managed to put together a little side project in 3 months and it&#x27;s sitting at #34 in Trivia in the U.S. app store so I&#x27;m a bit chuffed with myself today.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;yes-or-no-choice-based-game&#x2F;id1451051979?ls=1&amp;mt=8" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;yes-or-no-choice-based-game&#x2F;...</a><p>Yes or No is an app where you can post a question&#x2F;statement&#x2F;opinion and people either vote Yes or No. Once you vote you see what percentage of the world agreed with you.<p>It originally was intended to be simple questions like &quot;Putting the milk in before the cereal - yes or no?&quot; but the best content that was posted are actually unpopular opinions &quot;Americans should have to pass an intelligence test to vote - Yes or No?&quot;. The intention is not to offend but simply to be entertained&#x2F;surprised by the results.<p>There&#x27;s other apps like this already but the content is pretty awful and I found their UX to be terrible with some pretty unethical advertisement walls, so I wanted the opportunity to build something better.<p>In terms of technology I built the app with React Native and the back end is Firebase &#x2F; Firestore (which I can&#x27;t recommend enough for bootstrapping).<p>In terms on monetisation, I have only really stuck in banner ads every 10 posts. It won&#x27;t make me rich in it&#x27;s current form but I just want to focus on retention, building an awesome user base and using that for cross-promotion for future apps.
======
seddin
Do you know what makes the app weight almost 30 Mbs ?

~~~
PurpleMonkey
I didn't even check the page weight. There's an icon in there I think I
accidentally copied in, it weights 18Mb.

Let's never speak of this again, lol. I'll push an update to fix, that's
embarrassing.

------
caryd
Yes

~~~
caryd
Why is this marked? I was approving of his app the way his app works.

